# How do YOU stay positive when you're having a bad day?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

How do YOU STAY POSITIVE when you're having a bad day or when things are not working out, and everything you do is wrong? What to do when you feel pessimistic? I need some tips and advice. I could really use it


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I listen to 80s music and I imagine myself dancing for the world.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

General the Panda said:


> I listen to 80s music and I imagine myself dancing for the world.


I listen to merengue. ops It works. I was raised on it so maybe I have positive associations with it. It also reminds me that there are billions of people in poverty / sick / hard done by, but they're still surviving and even enjoying their lives. Other than that I do exercise for a energy / mood boost. I don't bother to think positive because it feels disingenuous. Occasionally I'll think how absurd it is that I struggle with basic things, and that can be kind of humorous. Kind of.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I usually find it very hard to get out of a bad mood! A few things help though:

1) Kitten videos. Kittens are the best thing on the planet.
2) Hilariously explicit or bad rap/techno, I usually can't keep a straight face for long.
3) Going for a walk. There's a lake round the corner from my flat and it's a perfect walk for me to clear my head.
4) Talking to people who can cheer me up.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

If I'm having a bad day, I'll either resort to one of these things:
- Write it all out and vent (while listening to music at a particularly high volume)
- Go for a run/do some yoga to relax and release the tension
- Take a long hot bath
- Take a nap and shower afterwards
- Talk to my best friend

I had a good day today... and it got kind of ****ty towards the middle, so I just took a nap LOL. Woke up feeling refreshed, but now my sleeping cycle's gonna be a bit messed.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I say "F*** it" and either keep doodling (in class), keep walking (in the hall/store), or lay in bed.

Yes, the F word has become my word to live by, even though I don't curse. It really signifies that I'm only human and it's ok to make mistakes and embarrass myself. Other people have no problem doing what they do, so why should I?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Always remember the law of nature is balance. If you feel bad now, remember time will pass and you will feel better and even great in the future. That and the world is incomprehensively huge. You know there are hundreds if not thousands of people in places all over the world, going through something similar or worse. Think of how _big_ our planet is. For some reason, that always makes me feel at least slightly better.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

iheartkpop said:


> How do YOU STAY POSITIVE when you're having a bad day or when things are not working out, and everything you do is wrong? What to do when you feel pessimistic? I need some tips and advice. I could really use it


Only some people would like this, but I love to run when I'm feeling down.
Or watch highlights of some of the Japanese national football team (they're literally my heroes).
Or on the flip side I may do the opposite and try to induce a break-down by watching something that makes me crack. Always feel better afterwards.


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

I find the following helpful;

-Talk to someone I can trust
-Have a nap
-Surf the internet
-Crying (I do it to vent)
-Shouting 'Firetruck' or the F word if appropriate
-Play Dance Dance Revolution (particually when im in a bad mood)
-If its not too bad or on the road to recovery; sew or draw

And of course, if you find that life is tough at the moment things will get better. Consider yourself having the strength to deal with something difficult and instead of seeing barriers, see life as one big obstacle course.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

Aerblade said:


> I find the following helpful;
> -Crying (I do it to vent)


I love having a good cry sometimes. When things are getting stressful, I sometimes have to put on sad music or a movie and have a preventative crying session.


----------



## AwkwardPanda (Dec 12, 2012)

iheartkpop said:


> How do YOU STAY POSITIVE when you're having a bad day or when things are not working out, and everything you do is wrong? What to do when you feel pessimistic? I need some tips and advice. I could really use it


Being thankful for the small things i have: family, junk food, clothes, my comfy bed, accomplishments etc., I know it sounds cheesy but it has worked for me over the years.


----------



## AwkwardPanda (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh and eat lots and lots of ice cream!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## jsh21340 (Oct 19, 2012)

I usually just talk to God and listen to Joel Olsteen,a preacher with awsome optimism. Lately I've been having some stressful days but I've gotten through with God alone and I havent cried once since I put God back into my life


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I usually do things that I enjoy doing like playing xbox, do some deep breathing, listen to some really inspiring music, or talk to my ol' man. I know that whenever I'm in a negative state of mind, I have to get out of my own head ASAP, so I do those things before I feel worse.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I listen to music, 
vent it out loud via a one-man dialogue on our roof at night, 
throw rocks at the beach, 
sit on the terrace and watch the stars, 
vent it out on my journal, 
vent it out on my parents or sister, 
go walking home, 
play Bejeweled Blitz, 
go into one of my imagined worlds to escape, 
look for internet memes, etc.


----------



## emulata (Dec 15, 2012)

Usually, I completely abuse my Spotify/Pandora  Norah Jones-The Long Day Is Over is one of my faves. Also, I just try to do some yoga, mindfulness exercises, talking to a friend/family, forcing myself to smile!, going on a drive to quiet places, surrounding myself in untainted nature.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I listen to the song that got through a lot of bad stuff. 
I watch my fish, it's supposed to be good for anxiety and depression 
I talk to my sister, my boyfriend and my parents, go for a walk, watch my favourite tv show, read a book, have a bath, eat.. eat some more. :lol


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Music, YouTube, music, YouTube *repeat until it's good*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

-listen to music
-sleep
-eat good food 
-bake/cook something
-dance alone in my house
-go out for a long drive
-have a solo sing-along in the car
-talk to friends/family
-watch funny youtube videos
-take a long walk
-play the saxophone
-count my blessings
-get cozy on the couch/bed and watch a movie
-pet and cuddle with my dog and cat
-read a good book
-take a long, hot shower


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

Try to pause for a while, take a deep breath, try to to reflect what happened and try to understand. Then clear your mind from negative things and think of the good ones. If you want to be okay, then try to be. We are the one who can control on how to react into such things.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

listen to peaceful music 
Run


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

I would go run if possible or yell out the frustrations when no one's around.
Listen to smooth music would be one to i guess, frankly anything that let me vent frustrations out, and i find sports very good at that.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

watch some quick afv/funny animal clips


----------

